# WHILE we are talking VERA BRADLEY and KINDLE...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

DO NOT BUY VERA BRADLEY BOOK COVERS until we INVESTIGATE the Fit over the original Kindle cover...Vera Bradley Paperback Book Cover...may not fit over the original cover. I have four on order and will get back to everyone regarding the fit and whether they can be modified. Sorry for the inconvenience.
http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?Sku=1000172&


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Do you have pictures with the Kindle

pretty, pretty please.....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't have them yet...have ordered 4; waiting for them to arrive.  I do know that there were posts about them in the discussion forum over on the dark side...but good luck with no search mode; saw the post months ago...could try to google it.  Good luck.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

You can see the cover in other colors here: http://www.verabradley.com/Site/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?Sku=10316&


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

SJC - 

Now I'm interested in which cover you purchased.  The Capri Melon that you linked or Mona's link to the Limited Editions?  

Any pricing set yet?  Do KB members get a discount     Would you mind posting pictures when you do receive your shipment?  Perhaps one with Kindle inside the cover?

Thanks,

Marci


----------



## SuePerduper (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, I'd love to see a picture with a kindle in the cover too.  They
are beautiful.  Love the mod flower blue.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you all.  I just ordered three of the covers that were the retired patterns.  They make great gifts too.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

Another Vera Bradley item that is buried in my closet! I have two of these and I can't wait to try them out. Another use for these covers (and what I had previously used them for)- go to Staples or a UPS store and have calendar pages bound together with a spiral with hard covers. I had mine custom made with paper pockets for receipts, stamps, etc., note paper and a calendar. Then just slide the hard covers in as you would a paperback. Also works with mini notebooks. 
Also- these will only be available in retired covers as they do not make the paperback cover anymore. 
Has anyone tried the (also retired) VB Good Book Cover? I think it may fit as well but I don't have one to try. It would zip all the way around similar to a Bible cover and probably have enough room for a cover/light.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*DO NOT BUY...WE ARE INVESTIGATING THE FIT. SOME HAVE SAID THEY BARELY MISS THE MARK AND DON'T FIT OVER THE KINDLE COVER*...
WE REGRET THE MISINFORMATION and will post as soon as we gather the info.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

It's still ok with me.  I can always use them as gifts with a DTB.  At $5.00 per it was still worth the purchase.  I am really looking forward to receiving them.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*UPDATE!!!*

*VERA BRADLEY BOOK COVER: DOES "NOT" FIT OVER THE KINDLE COVER...*
Just received my four covers today...would need serious modifications...*HOWEVER*, that being said:

They are *GORGEOUS*..._better_ than I expected; and so well made. I am actually going to *"keep"* the green one (top left) for my paperbacks. I totally agree with *beachgrl *...
They make GREAT gifts.

I am going to sell the other three. Anyone interested *before* I put them up on Ebay; let me know. V. Bradley price is $15.00 plus shipping. I will sell the paperback covers for $10.00 including shipping. (Marci gets first dibs on the Blue Floral one bottom right in the pic ) Let me know (can send personal message).

*Note on personal messages: best if set up preferences to allow a pop up to display when receive message; some don't realize they have a message until days later. Pop up comes up in your face: You have a message!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> I am going to sell the other three. Anyone interested *before* I put them up on Ebay; let me know. V. Bradley price is $15.00 plus shipping. I will sell the paperback covers for $10.00 including shipping. (Marci gets first dibs on the Blue Floral one bottom right in the pic ) Let me know (can send personal message).


You might put this int he buy/sell forum as well. . . .

Ann


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

On the Plus side - the Product developers/researchers are looking into possibly making a Kindle cover.


----------

